

Show HN:  Peregrine - the REAL instant photo sharing app - rossbeale

Peregrine! - designed as the real simple instant photo sharing app.  Simply snap and post to Twitter using the native iOS5 SDK.  Took about a day to make and has been open sourced.  Enjoy!<p>http://peregrine.cc/
======
rossbeale
Did someone say promo codes?

JNLR9PKY6RMN N347LX3HHER7 YYJKHAMMYE6E RXEXNT7KMRT9 KL3R96RRWRXA

Try it out, review, enjoy :)

------
rossbeale
<http://peregrine.cc/>

------
bmelton
I'm not using iOS, so I can't try it out, but a couple of thoughts.

1) You're not winning any customers with that home page. It looks like spam,
and isn't especially attractive.

2) If you built it with PhoneGap, why is there only an iOS client?

3) How is this any different than twitpic?

~~~
rossbeale
I take the comments aboard about the homepage!

Phonegap makes it easy to develop platform specific functions, not just
exploiting deploying on many platforms. This app makes sharing via Twitter
easier, using the built in (iOS only) Twitter API to submit photos instantly
after you snap them.

